# Corvette Fron Brakes going on my 64 Lemans



## Franked (3 mo ago)

I am changing the entire front suspension on my 64, and the spindles I have use Corvette(C5-C6) hubs, I bought used calipers and rotors on Craig'slist, and they came with these stainless lines. I am trying to figure out what adapter to use to go from the 3/16" male hard brake line on the the car to the ?Metric? female connector on the stainless (2008) Corvette line from the caliper.
any Help?
Thanks, Frank


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Franked said:


> I am changing the entire front suspension on my 64, and the spindles I have use Corvette(C5-C6) hubs, I bought used calipers and rotors on Craig'slist, and they came with these stainless lines. I am trying to figure out what adapter to use to go from the 3/16" male hard brake line on the the car to the ?Metric? female connector on the stainless (2008) Corvette line from the caliper.
> any Help?
> Thanks, Frank


You are going to have to do the leg work on that one. Look through the online catalogs or email any of these brake suppliers and you should be able to get what you need to do the conversion.





__





Loading…






www.earls.com.au









__





Wilwood Disc Brakes - Specialty OEM, Racing, and Street Performance Bolt-On Brake Kits


Wilwood Engineering is a global leader and manufacturer of high-performance, Original Equipment (OE), disc brake solutions. We offer a full range of capabilities and services for delivering complete end-to-end solutions.




www.wilwood.com









__





Adapter Fittings - Russell Performance Products


Russell Performance Adapter Fittings, feature a wide variety of specialty adapter fittings, for a large range of applications.



ps.russellperformance.com


----------



## Franked (3 mo ago)

PontiacJim said:


> You are going to have to do the leg work on that one. Look through the online catalogs or email any of these brake suppliers and you should be able to get what you need to do the conversion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made a call to Kore3 brakes, and Tobin was very helpful as always, the C5 uses a bubble flare 10mm x1(I beleive that last part is threads per MM) The C6 uses same size, but inverted flare, not bubble flare. I bought some new ends to put on my 3/16 brake lines,
10mm X 1.0 Inverted Flare Tube Nut Fitting 3/16 Brake Line Tubing 10pcs | eBay, 
I also bought a 3/16 line kit from inline tube.








3/16 Oem Zinc Steel Brake Line Tubing Kit Coil Roll and Sae Tube Nut Fittings | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 3/16 Oem Zinc Steel Brake Line Tubing Kit Coil Roll and Sae Tube Nut Fittings at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




If my lines seem too short, I'll make new ones. but when I get these ends on my lines, they will screw directly into the end of the stainless flex hose lines on the calipers.
Yay!!, I am on Vacation this week, and was hoping to do this car in that time, but I got sick, and tested + for COVID, Damn, not a fun Vacation.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Franked said:


> I made a call to Kore3 brakes, and Tobin was very helpful as always, the C5 uses a bubble flare 10mm x1(I beleive that last part is threads per MM) The C6 uses same size, but inverted flare, not bubble flare. I bought some new ends to put on my 3/16 brake lines,
> 10mm X 1.0 Inverted Flare Tube Nut Fitting 3/16 Brake Line Tubing 10pcs | eBay,
> I also bought a 3/16 line kit from inline tube.
> 
> ...


OK great, give us how things worked out a pics if you can to help others.

Yep, Covid going around in my area, but not anything crazy. 2 people at work tested positive and stayed home the recommended 5 days with mild symptoms and were back at work.

Your luck is like mine with regards to vacations. Planned on seeing my parents in Florida the week the hurricane hit. Luckily it did not reach them and all was well, but the traffic was real heavy and 1 tractory trailer accident that shut the highway down for about 1 hour by the time I hit it.


----------



## Franked (3 mo ago)

I had to go back to work, averaging 12 hour days, and it's been cold and rainy. Not enough motivation or energy to work on the car after work, never got as far as putting the car back together, I just keep finding that I am taking it farther apart. I am installing a Classic Auto Air system into it too, and right now the car is on the lift with ALL the front suspension off of it, bare frame in the front, with the inner fenders out too, have to do some duct work, and install the big AC box under the dash BEFORE putting the inner fenders back in, now I'm waiting for the Y shaped defroster vent plastic duct to come from Ebay(used), so I can finish that installation under the dash. my original ducting part is crumbling where it attaches to the dash, so it is holding up the AC installation. I also still have to wire wheel the frame, and clean the firewall and inner fenders and paint all that. THEN I will do the brake work, after installing the new power steering box, and arms, spindles, brakes, new tie-rods, etc. basically rebuilding the whole front of the car.
Just got more work, lunch is over today...


----------

